# Which chemicals for everything....



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok guys, I'm going to start stocking up on various chemicals for ongoing lawn care. I'm trying to compile a list of things to gather so that no matter what comes up, I'll be able to tackle it on the spot. I'm going to keep an eye on things to grab them as the sale prices spring up.

What are your must have sprays that you want to have on hand at all times? For weeds, nutrition, marking dyes, etc.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Just picked up:
-TeraVita SP-90 Humic Acid 100% Soluble Powder
-Ferrous Sulfate Heptahydrate - FeSO47H2O - 20% Iron
-Ammonium Sulfate


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I use Celcius, Quinchlorac, and Dismiss for post-m. I very rarely use the Quinchlorac. Certainty is a good alternative for Dismiss. I use Prodiamine WG65 for pre-m and Bifen XTS for insects. I have some Imidacloprid as well in case I need to change up my attack (webworms and mole crickets). Fertilizers depend on what you have going on in your soil.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Insecticide 
Bifen imidacloprid

Fungicide 
Propiconazle and azoxystrobin

Post emergents
Celsius, MSM, revolver, Certainty

Pre emergent
Prodiamine and pennant magnum

I have more chemicals than this but this is my gotta have list


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Awesome suggestions, guys, keep them coming.

What about soil amendments? Not to adjust ph or n-p-k levels, but what are you guys putting down to keep the soil fertile? Do far, I'm keeping regular applications of humic and baby shampoo on the list to see how that helps with compaction and root growth.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Cleary's 3336 is a good fungicide for dollar spot in the late spring, to alternate with propiconazole.


----------



## Darth_V8r (Jul 18, 2019)

For insecticide, I like Cyper TC over Bifen. Seems to last longer. If the poison won't get rid of the bug the smell will.

I like Blindside and Fahrenheit for general application.

I've been using sethoxydim in my centipede and SA to treat tramp grasses, but it doesn't hurt dallisgrass.


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Insecticide
> Bifen imidacloprid
> 
> Fungicide
> ...


What's the pennant magnum for?is this the one pre available for sedge?thank you


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

ram82 said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > Insecticide
> ...


Yes pennant magnum controls sedges as well as a lot of other weeds.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Fungicides and insecticides have already been touched, so I'll do other stuff.

BASF Turf Mark Blue, I get a gallon for $51 at my local Southern States. Great tracker dye, use between 0.5 and 1 oz/M depending on how blue you want it. It also comes in a 32oz no-mess bottle. I bought one of those and just fill it up with a funnel and the gallon jug when it runs out.

27-0-2 Gordon's Tankables, 50/50 mix urea and ammonium nitrate with potassium hydroxide to balance pH. I use this stuff religiously especially at $35/jug. One jug is 7 lbs N. Gives you all the forms of quick-release N (urea, nitrate, ammonium) at once. I typically apply at 0.2-0.3 lbs N/M 2-4 times a month.

Growth Products Nitro-30. 30-0-0, 85% slow release nitrogen. Apply at 1lb N/M for 12 weeks of continuous feeding (about 0.07 lbs N/week). Great for heading into the hot months when you don't want to be throwing down a bunch of nitrogen. One single spray can last you all summer provided you've pushed your lawn in the spring. It's also no problem if you want to come back and supplement during the summer. Only works well in warmer months, probably May-October here in NC.

Growth Products Micrel Total. 5-0-0 plus complete micronutrient package. A little price but this is an incredible product. Apply at 3 oz/M once a month as a foliar spray during the growing season. A jug should last you quite a while depending on lawn size. Once you have the color you want from proper nitrogen levels, this spray will push it over the edge. Foliar micro sprays work so much better as far as getting nutrients into the plant and not getting them bound up in the soil.

These are the big ones for me but I'd include Podium (PGR) as a necessity if you want to maintain bermuda or Zoysia at heights below 1 inch. It's great stuff. Everything I've listed is tank compatible together.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

CarolinaCuttin said:


> 27-0-2 Gordon's Tankables, 50/50 mix urea and ammonium nitrate with potassium hydroxide to balance pH. I use this stuff religiously especially at $35/jug. One jug is 7 lbs N. Gives you all the forms of quick-release N (urea, nitrate, ammonium) at once. I typically apply at 0.2-0.3 lbs N/M 2-4 times a month.
> 
> These are the big ones for me but I'd include Podium (PGR) as a necessity if you want to maintain bermuda or Zoysia at heights below 1 inch. It's great stuff. Everything I've listed is tank compatible together.


Can you provide links for these? And instructions on how you mix the first?


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Turf Mark Blue (32 oz. no-mess container) https://www.domyown.com/turf-mark-blue-p-912.html

27-0-2 https://midlandhardware.com/tankables-lawn-pasture-fertilizer-2-5-gal/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI_ZzijIfm5QIVD3iGCh3EaAaBEAQYAiABEgLr9PD_BwE

Nitro-30 https://www.domyown.com/nitro30-srn-30-p-17617.html

Micrel Total https://www.domyown.com/micrel-total-with-micronutrients-p-17622.html

Podium https://www.domyown.com/podium-generic-primo-maxx-p-2319.html

I bought my 27-0-2 from the link I posted above but there are lots of places to buy it. Shop around and include estimated shipping in your calculation.

Last week I sprayed 27-0-2 @ 11.25 oz/M which I think works out to about 0.25 lbs N/M. I let it sit for 12-24 hours and wash it off the next day. Anything over 0.3 lbs N/M probably needs to be watered in immediately after application.

Podium apps vary greatly by grass type and height of cut. On 419 bermuda fairway in the summer we spray Primo Maxx (Podium is generic but made by the same company, Syngenta. It's the exact same stuff) @ 12 oz/acre every 7-10 days. We do it based upon growing degree days, though.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh yeah... I forgot about T-Nex!

Qualipro T-Nex https://www.domyown.com/tnex-p-16595.html


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Note that T-Nex is currently ~$20 cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Also note you can help support TLF by shopping at DoMyOwn via the links at the top of the page. You pay nothing extra for the products you buy, but TLF earns a small commission from qualifying purchases when you use the links. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Ooooh... nice save @Ware!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Post em - Celsius, Glyphosate, and something for sedges - certainty/sedgehammer/katana/monument. 
Pre-em - Prodiamine and Simazine.

Fert - Whatever cheap fast release N source floats your boat. I use AMS, Calcium Nitrate, or Urea.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

For nutsedge I've found Image to be very effective.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Just picked up some Celsius for a good deal on 10oz from eBay. Good reviews and 100% rated seller. Still on the hunt for a good price on Prodiamine.

Trying to get things together ahead of time so I'll be ready when needed in the spring &#128527;


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

I had serious sedge issues last year and want to put out a pre-e to provide a little relief.

I'm leaning towards Pennant Magnum but wondered if anyone has had good or bad results with it?

Also, when is the right time to spray for this type of app?


----------



## jbow03 (Sep 19, 2019)

Domyown has been out Nitro-30 and I can't seem to find a decent alternate site with any in stock.

Anyone have another source we can try?


----------

